# help?



## bambo0zled (Feb 16, 2008)

i got these fishes i dont know what they are[/img]. help me???


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Blood parrots. Hybrid new world cichlids.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hybrid and mutated.


----------



## bambo0zled (Feb 16, 2008)

mutated????


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

bambo0zled said:


> mutated????


hideously deformed may be a better term.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, I'll agree to hideously deformed.


----------



## bambo0zled (Feb 16, 2008)

wow... i think they're adorable. sooo much better than the mbunas i used to have. theyre so much less agressive and have personalities


----------



## bambo0zled (Feb 16, 2008)

wow... i think they're adorable. sooo much better than the mbunas i used to have. theyre so much less agressive and have personalities


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

well, imo the one up front looks like woodstock ( snoopy's friend).

i do have one of my own that had black on him as well, the black is now gone, most the people i talk to say the black does goes away as they get older, mine went away in less than a month.

alot of people do not like parrot fish for the fact that they are hybrids and there mouths do not close and do tend to have issues, and 99% of the time they have been color injected/hormone injected and never stay the color you purchased them at.

but i think they are cute.
but hey thats all my opinion.

chow!
renee


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

I have to disagree with the word 'hideous'. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! I know they are hybrids and I don't condon that breeding practice but I don't think they are hideous at all. Certainly not hideous in their behavior! One thing is for sure - you'll not have to worry about what to do with a bunch of fry!


----------

